# Accounting Job Australia vs Canada



## alti (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. Actually I am living in Melbourne Australia and I am here from 2 years. Completed the 2 years master of Professional Accounting here after the 4 years bachelor with honors in my country. Being here for some time makes me think I recognize this country as much as to decide to move from here. High taxes, no permanent jobs even though I have 5 years of experience and a CPA Australia member. Actually I am considering to move to Canada. Anyone of accounting field experienced both countries please let me know.

Regards


----------



## kaindi (May 2, 2012)

I would like to know too as i am.considering moving to either one this year..


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Taxes are much higher in Canada than in Australia.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Job market is not as well you may think in Canada. I suggest you do proper research about accounting jobs in Canada.

Are you a PR or on a student visa in Aus?


----------



## alti (Jul 15, 2012)

I am on a Student Visa.
I dont think taxes are higher in Canada.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

alti said:


> I am on a Student Visa.
> I dont think taxes are higher in Canada.


I guess you have to state which type of tax rate are you talking about that why you don't think it is high.

But here is a Wikipedia entry regarding Taxation in Canada: 
Taxation in Canada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Brief overview looks like taxes in Canada is higher compared to Australia and the US. So does a country having high taxes a deterrent? Considering Canada has a national health care program and welfare system, that is probably why they might have higher taxes. Canada's permanent residents and citizens will somehow get benefits when they need it as a result.


----------



## Igor_BR (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello Alti,

After one year, please, would you mind to tell your situation? Did you move to Canada? Did you find a job in Australia?

My intention is to have an idea about the accounting jobs in Australia as I am an accountant and doing the PR process...

Regards,

Igor


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Considering alti has a Master Degree in Accounting, higher tax means a bigger need for Accountants?


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Igor_BR said:


> Hello Alti,
> 
> After one year, please, would you mind to tell your situation? Did you move to Canada? Did you find a job in Australia?
> 
> ...


Igor,

Jobs are there...just gauge your skills with seek.com.au
Of course there is the major headache of not having local experience when searching for the first job.....


----------



## Igor_BR (Jun 12, 2013)

Joe,

Thanks for your reply!

Are you in Australia?

I have experience in external audit also, do you think that it could be a way to put my foot on the door?

Rgds,

Igor


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Igor_BR said:


> Joe,
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> ...


No, I am not yet there.I head out on the 1st of August.
Tried applying offshore...they do respond but will always tell you to contact them whilst onshore. 0.5% chances of obtaining an Accounting job whilst offshore nowadays

I have about 10 years commercial experience. I am ACCA certified and have done some Oz tax exams whilst offshore to cover the local tax gap.

Will update you in 2 or 3 weeks into August on my job search.


----------



## Igor_BR (Jun 12, 2013)

joe117 said:


> No, I am not yet there.I head out on the 1st of August.
> Tried applying offshore...they do respond but will always tell you to contact them whilst onshore. 0.5% chances of obtaining an Accounting job whilst offshore nowadays
> 
> I have about 10 years commercial experience. I am ACCA certified and have done some Oz tax exams whilst offshore to cover the local tax gap.
> ...


I wish you all the best in your search!

I just started the process for PR visa, I am translating some documents and studing for the IELTS exam...

I have almost 14 years experience between banks and Big Four audit companies... I am a brazilian CPA with a local MBA in finance and some certificates in IFRS (ACCA and ICAEW)... Please, could you tell me more about the tax exams that you have done?

I will be waiting for your updates! Good luck!

Rgds,

Igor


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Igor_BR said:


> I wish you all the best in your search!
> 
> I just started the process for PR visa, I am translating some documents and studing for the IELTS exam...
> 
> ...


You cannot do a direct conversion from ACCA to CPA Australia.They will still require you to do a further 6 subjects to attain the full CPA Australia designation. I decided not to go this route as it would undermine my ACCA (which took me so many years to complete!).

So I have decided to go into a niche area....tax. If you google the Tax Institute of Australia,you will see the tax course that I am referring to.
The whole idea is to be more marketeable,as the market is full of able candidates at the moment.

If I struggle to get commercial jobs, I could always try the various accounting firms who do tax work for their clients,whilst I finish up the final stage of Australian tax certification with this tax body (as one requires some practical Oz tax experience to become a Chartered Tax agent)


----------



## alti (Jul 15, 2012)

Igor_BR said:


> Hello Alti,
> 
> After one year, please, would you mind to tell your situation? Did you move to Canada? Did you find a job in Australia?
> 
> ...


Hi Igor. I havent gone to Canada yet. Im in australia unfortunately. Im heading to USA next year. If you want my opinion on this <snip> called australia, NEVER COME HERE for million reasons.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Alti
You seem very disappointed with Oz.
What exactly is the problem?
Are you getting low paying jobs?
Are you a full CPA member?
Is your student visa status also not blocking you from getting permanent opprotunities? 
etc?

Kindly break it down for us, so that other Accountants on their way there may understand some of the risks they will face.


----------



## alti (Jul 15, 2012)

Igor_BR said:


> Hello Alti,
> 
> After one year, please, would you mind to tell your situation? Did you move to Canada? Did you find a job in Australia?
> 
> ...


Hi Igor. I havent gone to Canada yet. Im in australia unfortunately. Im heading to USA next year. If you want my opinion on this shiiit called australia, NEVER COME HERE for million reasons. I am a CPA australia and I cannot find a JOB. I am enrolled also on a master of Actuarial Sciences and just passed the third SOA exam and none gives a damn here about foreigners. This is a scam country bulls****iniing everyone from overseas cause they do not know what australia is. As per indeed or seek or career or whatever idiotic website they advertise fake jobs just to create the idea that there are jobs here. no my friends, there is no jobs here. this country is full of ******** trying to rip you off every single second plus a ruthless government. you know , today I got early in the morning for a walk and had a look at my car. the windows were frozen with ice. anyway I went for a walk and when back just got the internet open to see what about the temperature. it said 6 degrees centigrade while it was ice outside, look at this government, try to tell people from overseas that the climate here is wonderful. Australia is fake, stay away from this place or you will regret it as I have regretted it.
For igor and whoever gets to see this forum, do no come to australia, and do not say I didnt know, I warned you, But don’t say I didn’t warn you.
I am gonna give you just a taste , but very little one on this page


10 Reasons Why You Shouldn’t Emigrate to Australia

By Stuart Crawford

With the Scottish summer in its full downpour mode and temperatures plummeting, many folk begin to think of sunnier climes and a better life to be found abroad. For centuries one of our main exports has been people, and current estimates reckon the Scottish diaspora may number as many as 25 million worldwide.

A sizeable number of our compatriots head off to the Southern hemisphere to settle in Australia, a land of milk and honey according to Australian financed propaganda (see TV ads and episodes of Neighbours ad nauseam) and where, according to the Australian National Anthem, “women glow and men chunder”. Quite. Folks, I’m here to tell you, as American business gurus are wont to say, that you’d better think twice before taking the plunge. There are a host of very good reasons why you don’t want to go there, and here are 10 of them for starters. Be warned.

1*. It’s full of Australians*. I know that might sound pretty trite, but I have always thought that Oz has always had two main things going for it; it’s where most of the Australians are, and it’s very far away from here. If, like me, you are instantly irritated by some spotty, Antipodean youth addressing you as “mate” and telling you that there are “no worries”, then it’s just pure madness to transport yourself to where there are millions of the bu ggers. And how long would it be before living in the hell of a Ramsay Street neighbourhood with all its matey chumminess drove you to look out the whisky and Webley and end the misery for ever? Forget it. Stay safe at home.

2. *The weather is bloody awful*. Now, looking out through streaming windows at the relentness greyness of the Scottish summer this might seem a bit far fetched, but take it from me, I’ve been there, twice. Long, parched, baking days without end may seem idyllic, but they bring their own kind of torture. Before long you’re longing for just a whiff of a breeze, or a smirr of rain, but no chance. Continuous sunshine is just so boring, and it translates into the population, who are endlessly boring about the weather (cf whiney Aussie pop group Crowded House etc). Give it two months and you’ll be dreaming fondly of East Kilbride’s horizontal rain, I promise you.

3. *Crime.* Now I don’t know if crime rates in Oz are any better or any worse than ours back here at home, but that’s not the point. At least in Scotland you know where the criminals are, and what places to avoid. But in Oz they are everywhere, because it’s deeply embedded in the genes. Not strictly Australia’s fault that it was the dumping ground for Britain’s criminal classes in times gone by, but there’s no escaping history I’m afraid. They’re everywhere, from the upmarket apartments on Sydney harbour to the remotest, dilapidated sheep station. You’re never safe. Is that what you want? No, of course it isn’t!

4. *The Outback*. Sometimes referred to as “the bush” by the natives, it’s where people apparently go “walkabout” ie wander around aimlessly with nothing particular to do. Anyway, forget any romantic notion you may be harbouring through an overdose of Crocodile Dundee. The Outback is basically an awful, desolate, waterless landscape full of SFA. Even a visitor from Lanarkshire would be depressed. Nobody in their right mind goes there so it’s full of winos, desperados and ne’er-do-wells. No different to Coatbridge, I hear you say, but think of the size of it. It’s vast. So, like the aforesaid Coatbridge, best avoided at all costs.

5. *Poisonous flora and fauna*. It’s a well recorded fact that Australia is teeming with plants and beasties that bite, sting, and generally are unpleasant – and that’s not counting the human varieties! It’s reckoned that most of the creatures on this planet that are fatal to human beings are concentrated in Ozzie land. You can’t go anywhere without fear of being stung, bitten, burrowed into or defecated on, all inevitably leading to a slow, painful and horrifying death. You can’t even go to the loo without some bandit red spider biting you on the bum. Still want to go there? I don’t think so.

6. *Sport.* The Aussies are only good at sports which nobody cares about. Swimming. What’s that all about? And they aren’t even good at that any more. Yes, they win at rugby occasionally, but only when the All Blacks let them. And rugby in Scotland is only played by a slack handful of inbred farming folk in the Borders whose everyday lives are so unedifyingly awful that they’re prepared to risk the rest of it in a wheelchair just to relieve the tedium. Cricket? A game for poofs. Aussie Rules football? I rest my case.

7. The sea. In case you hadn’t noticed, Oz-Land is surrounded by miles and miles of ocean. Aussie state *propaganda* perpetuates the myth of long, golden beaches and warm, inviting sea to bathe in. What they don’t mention, surprise, surprise, is the vast array of nasties lurking just below the surface ready to attack the unwary. If the jelly fish don’t get you the sharks will. Aussie beaches are the shark equivalent of Tesco’s, except without the variety. Surfers (now there’s a completely pointless exercise) regularly get great chunks chewed off them by these storm troopers of the deep, who can hardly believe their good luck at so much food presented to them on a plate. Well, a surf board, but same thing. Stay out of the water if you value your limbs, that’s what I say. Or, even better, don’t go at all!

8. *Aussie men.* Time was when Aussie men were lean, mean, fighting machines, the “shock troops of the Empire” as Rommel called them. Hard outdoor work and better nutrition than their Old Country colleagues set them apart. Well, that’s all gone now, sadly. Generations of standing supping weak lager round the barbie in stubbies and thongs (whatever they are) have done for them, and are we’re left with is a collection of overweight and flabby blokes who probably can’t make it to the end of the driveway without wheezing, let alone carve a living out of the unforgiving bush as their forefathers did. Hell, even the lifesavers on Bondi Beach look a bit lardy these days. Then there’s all that boorish mateiness you would have to endure. No thanks.

9. *Aussie women*. It gets worse. Imagine being surrounded by a sea of Kylie and Dannii Minogue clones, all speaking in that irritating manner where every sentence ends in a higher tone like a question. As in “we went to the movies last night?” Could you stand it? I didn’t think so. And you probably think that Dame Edna Everidge is a parody, don’t you? Well she’s not. Believe me, the streets of Melbourne and Perth (dammit, they can’t even make up their own place names) are swarming with Dame Ednas. On television, funny; in real life, not.

10. We’ve got it all here already. If none of the horrors previously described have put you off, ponder this. Most of them exist in Bonny Scotland too! Terrible weather, crime up there with the best of them, midgies and wasps and nettles (OK, not fatal, but you know what I mean), pitiful record at most sporting activities and a population which defies Darwin’s theories on evolution. But there’s more – we’re actually better than the Aussies at poverty, disease, diabolical eating habits, smoking and of course our main source of national pride, the drink. Why would anyone want to leave all this behind? Get down Sauchiehall Street in the wee small hours of a Sunday morning and remind yourselves just what a great wee country we live in.

You have probably surmised by now that I would rather eat my own dung than emigrate to Australia, but that’s not the case. I quite like Australians, actually, it’s just that I’ve never managed a whole one. But there are obviously lots of potential dung eaters out there in middle Scotland, pining for a better life Down Under. But don’t say I didn’t warn you.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

LOL. Another frustrated negative post.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

alti said:


> Hi Igor. I havent gone to Canada yet. Im in australia unfortunately. Im heading to USA next year. If you want my opinion on this shiiit called australia, NEVER COME HERE for million reasons. I am a CPA australia and I cannot find a JOB. I am enrolled also on a master of Actuarial Sciences and just passed the third SOA exam and none gives a damn here about foreigners. This is a scam country bulls****iniing everyone from overseas cause they do not know what australia is. As per indeed or seek or career or whatever idiotic website they advertise fake jobs just to create the idea that there are jobs here. no my friends, there is no jobs here. this country is full of ******** trying to rip you off every single second plus a ruthless government. you know , today I got early in the morning for a walk and had a look at my car. the windows were frozen with ice. anyway I went for a walk and when back just got the internet open to see what about the temperature. it said 6 degrees centigrade while it was ice outside, look at this government, try to tell people from overseas that the climate here is wonderful. Australia is fake, stay away from this place or you will regret it as I have regretted it.
> For igor and whoever gets to see this forum, do no come to australia, and do not say I didnt know, I warned you, But don&#146;t say I didn&#146;t warn you.
> I.


It's winter here. Of course it's cold! Ridiculous...


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

^^ lol


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, when you go to Canada, the car windows will not be frozen with ice, it will be covered in a heap of snow..

I hope you do enjoy clearing the snow off..

Oh, have you been to Canadian job portal? Can you show me ANY jobs at all??


----------



## alti (Jul 15, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> It's winter here. Of course it's cold! Ridiculous...



Yes it is. it is ridiculous when the aussie bureau of meteorology says 6 degrees and outside it is freezing. lol. it freezes here on 6 degrees cause there is a huge hole of ozone over the OZ skies. lmao. thats why I say there are a lot of people hooked up by the aussie propaganda.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

alti said:


> Yes it is. it is ridiculous when the aussie bureau of meteorology says 6 degrees and outside it is freezing. lol. it freezes here on 6 degrees cause there is a huge hole of ozone over the OZ skies. lmao. thats why I say there are a lot of people hooked up by the aussie propaganda.


Um, I'm LMAO at you because you clearly don't understand basic principles such as how ice is formed and how temperatures can vary throughout the day. Anyway, feel free to move to Canada where it is never cold and you never see ice or sub freezing temperatures.


----------



## alti (Jul 15, 2012)

I will out of here on Monday..


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

alti said:


> I will out of here on Monday..


:clap2: All the best, I hope you won't freeze in Canada!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

tas burrfoot said:


> :clap2: All the best, i hope you won't freeze in canada!


lol


----------



## alti (Jul 15, 2012)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> :clap2: All the best, I hope you won't freeze in Canada!


Im going home Switzerland, the place where you will never be able to set foot. u deserve oz.
and by the way the sunburning season is coming in ozlost so get a kilo of sunscreen...lollll


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

alti said:


> Im going home Switzerland, the place where you will never be able to set foot. u deserve oz.
> and by the way the sunburning season is coming in ozlost so get a kilo of sunscreen...lollll


You are telling this to a wrong person man, he is from Phillippines..And he is used to sunburning and kilos of sunscreen


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

alti said:


> Im going home Switzerland, the place where you will never be able to set foot. u deserve oz.
> and by the way the sunburning season is coming in ozlost so get a kilo of sunscreen...lollll


You're like a little child lashing out at everyone because your mommy has told you that you can't have another cookie. It's really sad and pathetic seeing it come from someone who is supposedly an adult.

Anyway, good luck in Switzerland or Canada or the US or Albania or wherever the hell you're going. Don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out.


----------



## alti (Jul 15, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> You're like a little child lashing out at everyone because your mommy has told you that you can't have another cookie. It's really sad and pathetic seeing it come from someone who is supposedly an adult.
> 
> Anyway, good luck in Switzerland or Canada or the US or Albania or wherever the hell you're going. Don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out.



Tx 4 compliments, ya should take care of urself. uuuhhh buddy feel sorry 4 u. believe me. what I can tell u right now that I cannot stand the injustice and the soft killing life that australia has built. This is not about u cause I see ur used to aussie lifestyle which by the way has no style at all, or this is not about them who immigrated in ozlost just cause there is centrelink here. This is about those whom like me wanted australia and hooked up by the aussie propaganda full of lies and bullshiit. I am decisive on demolishing that fvcking rip off system australia has built.

As per my parents and the cake. they have given me everything. I came to ozlost with 200k. im bloody sorry for each and every single cent ive spent here. i feel sorry ive contributed to the economy of this place. this is money oriented place. but check this news out so that u can understand this place is for asians . aussies are and feel inferiors with europians.


Thgis is a very sad story, is 1 story out of 380 cases in ozlost.
Filipino woman treated as a slave in Canberra after accepting housekeeping job - Yahoo!7

Filipino woman treated as a slave in Canberra after accepting housekeeping job
By Anna Morozow, ABC Updated July 27, 2013, 3:27 pm 

She came to Australia with the promise of a job, but in reality she ended up being the victim of a sinister trade.

Gloria (not her real name) came to Australia in 2011 from the Philippines, after answering a job advertisement for a live-in housekeeper for a foreign diplomat.

But when she arrived in Canberra to take up her role, she began to get a sense of what was in store.

"Bad, I don't have a bed the first three days, at least I have a carpet," she said of her living conditions.

Despite having a clear employment contract stipulating her work hours, salary and conditions, Gloria says she was made to work seven-days-a-week, often long hours and was not paid a wage.

"I was treated like a prisoner," she said.

"I'm not allowed to talk, I'm not allowed to go out, even throwing out the rubbish."

Her passport was taken from her and her movement restricted.

Even on a simple trip to the local shopping centre with her boss's family, Gloria says the wife would escort her and stand guard when she went to the bathroom.

It all came as a horrifying shock to Gloria, who never imagined she could find herself in servitude in the national capital of a country lauded as a beacon of democracy.

"I didn't expect here in Australia that things will happen, because I know in Australia they have strong laws, with human rights," she said.

Police have looked at 380 cases since 2004

But Gloria is not alone - each year the Australian Federal Police (AFP) conducts dozens of investigations into allegations of human trafficking, slavery and labour exploitation.

Since 2004, the AFP has looked into more than 380 cases under human trafficking and slavery laws.

About 60 per cent of trafficking investigations are linked to the sex industry, but police say reports of forced labour in other sectors are on the rise.

Jennifer Burn from Anti-Slavery AustraliaÂ at the University of Technology, says forced labour occurs across a range of industries including construction, factory work, agriculture and domestic work.

"We know that Australia is a destination country for men and women from the Asia Pacific region," she said.

"So particularly to date from Malaysia, China, the Republic of Korea and the Philippines, so it's a global problem, Australia is not immune."

Fiona David of the organisation Walk Free, says people who are vulnerable, like those on temporary visas, are most likely to be exploited.

"We're not talking about cases where people are just being badly paid or they just don't like their jobs," she said.

"We're talking about cases where the exploitation is so severe that it is proper to use terms like slavery."

New laws provide greater protection to exploited

Earlier this year Federal Parliament passed tougher laws on slavery and for the first time a separate offence of forced labour was created.

Attorney-General Mark Dreyfus says broadening the scope of the laws should make it easier to investigate and prosecute.

"To make it clear that any conduct which isÂ forcing someone into a slavery like situation which might include deception and including in that forcing someone into unfair debt contracts ... we wanted to make sure that was unlawful," he said.

And he says there are now more protections for witnesses.

"It will enable vulnerable witness ... victims of slavery-like offences to give evidence through closed circuit TV, via video link, to give evidence with a support person in attendance and to give evidence in a way in which their identity is protected," he said.

"Now all of those are very important if we are to secure convictions against people who've been involved in slavery-like offences or any offences that involve forced labour."

Advocates have welcomed the new laws but say more needs to be done to raise awareness of the issue.

As for Gloria, she managed to escape her situation with the help of her embassy and the AFP.

She is now suing her former employer in the Federal Circuit Court.

But she says while she now has freedom, she knows of others who remain trapped in similar situations to hers.

"Worse than mine, it's really sad," she said.
However she says by speaking out she can give voice to those who lack the freedom to speak for themselves.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

It is sad to read about this and other story of human trafficking. I suggest you to see a movie. It is called Taken.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

Let's not feed the troll here... 

Mods, suggest we close this thread and ban this trouble maker!


----------



## alti (Jul 15, 2012)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Let's not feed the troll here...
> 
> Mods, suggest we close this thread and ban this trouble maker!


So finally I am out of ozlost. I cannot believe I have been there for a year and now I realize more than ever it has been the biggest mistake of my life. I feel safe cause I am out of that ignorant country full of cowards and an extremely racist government. I still cant believe I have been there. I am not a trouble maker but a trouble shooter cause I am trying to reveal the world what australia is. and I will do it in any way I can. I will even build a website dedicated to australia and how out of the world this place is. now I understand more and more why people there do not know Armani or Versace, or why those people were so jealous of my swiss plate audi A8, or why 33% of oz peoplelive on a social security (centrelink) money and when they get the money they go in the supermarket, naked, as a whole family like a livestock crossing the dusty country road. I have so much to talk about this place ..... it is far away and behind in time so that if you would like to know how people were 100 years ago go in australia.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Time to close this thread...


----------



## alti (Jul 15, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> It is sad to read about this and other story of human trafficking. I suggest you to see a movie. It is called Taken.


I would like to know if you were helped by a Great Nobel Prize Albanian women called Mother Teresa or as we call her in her real name Anjezë Gonxhe Bojaxhiu.
I do not know if you were one of those leprosy sick persons in India gone to her to get help.

Albania to India: Give us Mother Teresa - CNN.com
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_Teresa

as per the movie, it is a fiction of some north highlanders of whom I give a damn, but they are not worse than those in india who rape children.
Girl, 4, dies after rape in India - CNN.com


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

alti said:


> I would like to know if you were helped by a Great Nobel Prize Albanian women called Mother Teresa or as we call her in her real name Anjezë Gonxhe Bojaxhiu.
> I do not know if you were one of those leprosy sick persons in India gone to her to get help.
> 
> Albania to India: Give us Mother Teresa - CNN.com
> ...


Dude, whatever is wrong with you..You call Aussies racist and just look at the hateful post you have made. 

Mother Teresa didnt belong to any country, she was a great human being and believed in giving back.. If it was India calling for her, then why the eff it troubles your arse? 

India is a country of 1.3 Billion people. Do you actually think you can compare any economy or any statistics with any country in this world?????????

So you hate Australia, you hate India..Any particular country you like? 

And sorry if this question is a little personal, did you have a normal childhood?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

alti said:


> I do not know if you were one of those leprosy sick persons in India gone to her to get help.


Why dont I see mods snipping this?


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

findraj said:


> Dude, whatever is wrong with you..You call Aussies racist and just look at the hateful post you have made.
> 
> Mother Teresa didnt belong to any country, she was a great human being and believed in giving back.. If it was India calling for her, then why the eff it troubles your arse?
> 
> ...


I won't be surprised if we find out he was an abused kid... :bounce:


----------



## alti (Jul 15, 2012)

findraj said:


> Dude, whatever is wrong with you..You call Aussies racist and just look at the hateful post you have made.
> 
> Mother Teresa didnt belong to any country, she was a great human being and believed in giving back.. If it was India calling for her, then why the eff it troubles your arse?
> 
> ...


Listen dude. I am having a great time now and do not want to know nothing about ozlost. Thats for now, cause in a very near future a new website (already found the name and the webhost) will be available to everyone with the truthj about ozlost. I am having the first week at school and the very 1st week of internship at 1 of the most prestigious insurance firms here in NY city.

My childhood budy, hasnt been between 1.3 billion seek people. Its been more than normal. My father is a banker and my mom an actuary. You tell me?

You want to know if I hate ozlost. YES I HATE IT SO MUCH. Those living beings are made just to rip off people.

As per india i got nothing to say.....by the way where is that?? 


I am having a Gin tonic, so let me enjoy it.

And, there is no wonder why you indians like enslaving in ozlost.

Cheers


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Please remember to keep the discussion and posting 'clean' and on-topic. Here's a gentle reminder of the forum rules again:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Personal attacks, insulting members, racist/derogatory remarks are all against the forum rules.


----------

